# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Part time Optometrist - Part time Optometrist needed near New Haven, CT

## SBeveridge

Optometrist (OD)
Currently seeking an Optometrist for a part-time opportunity to provide high quality patient care with a primary care private practice in the New Haven area.  Flexible on days and hours!
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD)*
           Private practice that provides excellent patient care
           2 comprehensive exams per hour with occasional follow up in between
           Tech does work up
           Experience with low vision or myopia control would be a bonus
           Full scope practice
           Equipment includes OCT, Visual Field, Corneal Topographer, etc.
           Potential to grow to full time if interested
           Ideally 2 days per week 
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD)*
           Perform comprehensive eye health and vision examinations
           Diagnose disease and vision disorders
           Counsel patients regarding their vision needs
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD)*
           Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)
           License to practice in the state of CT 
           Excellent clinical and communication skills
           Ability to thrive in a team environment
*To apply please email your CV / resume to sbeveridge@etsvision.com*
Sheri Beveridge
Phone/text : (540) 206-2315
Email: sbeveridge@etsvision.com
meetme.so/SheriETSVision
Website: www.etsvision.com
*ETS Vision* specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

